# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Bút thử điện Vessel an toàn hiệu quả

## thietbianphat

*Bút thử điện* là thiết bị không thể thiếu trong các ngành công nghiệp, điện, tự động hóa, nó đảm bảo sự an toàn về điện, tránh và ngăn ngừa được hiện tượng rò điện. Để các bạn có thể tìm được loại bút thử điện tốt nhất, bài viết này chúng tôi xin giới thiệu một loại bút thử điện No.83L của thuơngng hiệu Vessel  - Nhật Bản.


*1. Đặc điểm của bút thử điện No.83L*

- Có thể thay thế pin dễ dàng.
- Dễ dàng sử dụng.
- Tuổi thọ cao
- Có thể tạm thay thế một chiếc tô vít.

*2. Địa chỉ mua bút thử điện No.83L Vessel*

Bạn có thể tìm mua được bút thử điện No.83L tại những nhà phân phối chính hãng của thuơng hiệu Vessel tại Việt Nam, đó chính là Công ty TNHH thiết bị phụ tùng An Phát.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết về bút thử điện Vessel các bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
CÔNG TY TNHH THIẾT BỊ PHỤ TÙNG AN PHÁT
HÀ NỘI
ĐC: Số 7 & 8 Trung Yên 3 P. Trung Hòa, Q. Cầu Giấy, TP. Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 0247 306 8589 - Fax: 024 3783 0200
Email: contact@anphatco.vn
Hotline: 0927 884 885
HỒ CHÍ MINH
ĐC: Số 169 Đường Nguyễn Gia Trí, Phường 25, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: 028 3512 3216/3510 6314 - Fax: 028 35129368
Email: anphathcm@anphatco.vn
Hotline: 0915 373 527
Website: thietbicongnghiep.net

----------

